# White bass somerville



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I am curious about the fishing on Lake Somerville. I'm not big on fresh water fishing but I decided I would give it a chance this year. I am very familiar with Lake Somerville from duck hunting...which area of the lake is the best to catch some white bass? Do I need to be up in Yegua Creek or out in the main part of the lake or what? Any pointers will be greatly appreciated! Thanks alot 2coolers!


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

this time of year the whites are up in the creeks. problem is we need a good rain to get the creek levels back up. in a few months (may-june) you can also kill them in the main lake either by trolling w/ hellbenders & pet spoons or spot them feeding near the banks early & late in the day. look for working birds or for them busting shad on top of the water.....once you find the school they'll hit just about any lure you toss at them....


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

rotti, you hit the nail oh the head could have not said it any better good report. jwcoop


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Went to Nails Creek off of Somerville yesterday and caught 14 of them. Fishing was sporadic, I would think it would have been better without the front passage. Didn't stop everyone else from showing up though... Including me  !


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

*broke in new boat*

I went up in nails on friday before the weekend crouds i did not limit but i stayed busy off and on through afternoon i did catch the largest white i have ever caught there on a 1/8 oz chartreuse roadrunner


----------



## wuzzup (Jun 22, 2005)

How's the water and lake level at Somerville? I went to Livingston last week and the water there was kinda muddy.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

FishBird said:


> I went up in nails on friday before the weekend crouds i did not limit but i stayed busy off and on through afternoon i did catch the largest white i have ever caught there on a 1/8 oz chartreuse roadrunner


I guess I may have just missed meeting another 2cooler.

I was there Thursday afternoon and again on Friday morning. We left there about 10 or so on Friday, to try a couple other spots.

Fishing was spotty, but the ones we did catch had some size to them. 
No limits caught but some beautiful weather to be out in.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone seen a major shad run in the early mornings on the lake? I remembered the last several years the shad were so thicked along the entire bank that you can walk on them and the white and hybrids where tearing them up. I am waiting for some of those reports before heading up there.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Last year I killed by those concrete collums that are close by overlook park boat ramp. Im guessing it is the other side of the spillway.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you guys...me and several buddies went to Yegua Creek the other day&#8230;we didn't get to fish that much because we were more interested in checking the place out since it was my first time to go out there! Several guys had stringers with 4-6 white bass...however I didn't see anyone with there full limits! I guess it has to do with the front passage that came through the other day! Now that we found several productive holes were just waiting for the weather to warm up before we go tear them up! One question out of curiosity does anyone know how far lake Somerville is from the bridge that runs over Yegua creek on county rd 124...I believe?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

If you stay on 124 it will take you to the lake the park name is Birch creeck very nice park good ramp closes to 124 brige


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I for got to say 10 to 15 minutes. good luck jwcoop


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

went to yegua tuesday afternoon beautiful day catfish & drum were biting on live bait pretty good did manage to get 5 whites on roadrunners i met 3 guys who went a lot further up river & they said they had about 15


----------

